# Is anyone here has any idea of Institute Bernabeu in Alicante ?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, 

A friend of mine is consider to do de ivf in Institute bernabeu in Alicante and she is wondering to know that if anyone here work with them ? they offer a warranty program for 3 attempts or if not successful total refund , is anyone here who used their warranty program, any comments are greatly appreciated


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm having treatment at IB at the moment. I think they're brilliant and I have Spanish friends who live in Alicante and they say they have the best reputation of all the clinics in Spain. 
I'm not sure about the pregnancy guarantee but they certainly my do all the can to get you preganat and they have great results. 
Good luck to your friend, 
Lisa


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi 

Why not ask on the Spain board too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336991.0

xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

why not check the Internet: w*w.eggdonationfriends.com/clinics/instituto-bernabeu stats, overvies, films, prices, options, donors etc and of course Spain board as bundles suggests 

/links


----------

